# BB30 Adapter Question



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I am sure this topic has been covered to death but I am having trouble finding information.

I have a Caad9 with BB30 currently. I am getting a Quarq crankset. I have decided to go with a standard english BB (GXP) because I have another bike with standard english and would like the option of swapping out the crank with another bike in the future and do not want to be limited to a BB30 setup.

Question is - is there a downside to using the adapter? I understand the benefits of the BB30 (lighter and more stiff). At 100kgs, a little bit of additional weight will not make a difference and I have never been able to tell the difference in stiffness between my english System Six and BB30 Caad 9. Is there any functional downside? The adapter will be installed by a professional mechanic.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Nope, once you put it in you'll never know the difference between it and a normal english threaded BB frame. Granted, a BB30 crank may be stiffer and lighter, but it sure does limit you on crank options. And while Cannondale doesn't recomend removing the adapters once they are in, it's not a problem to do so, if the correct tools are used.


----------

